# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Glass Bottle Cutter

## Mazay

Homemade Glass Bottle Cutter - Cut any Diameter or Length glass bottles

----------

Andyt (Aug 27, 2019),

Jon (Aug 29, 2019),

Slim-123 (Aug 26, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Your device is probably a much better way than I did it as a kid.
I used to wrap a coper wire around a bottle then connect it to a 12volt lantern battery the wire heated up the bottle snapped in two. Sometimes nice and clean but sometimes the cut would be uneven due to the wire not being straight

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Mazay! We've added your Glass Bottle Cutter to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: Mazay's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Glass Bottle Cutter
 by Mazay

tags:
glass, cutter

----------

